# Has anyone...



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

...detailed their Playstation 4? 

Looking at it sat there I'm tempted to apply Auto Finesse Tripple to the piano black section and Revive to the rest of it!

Am I mad???

Sutty.


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

No you're not mate. I've been thinking about detailing mine for a few weeks now but i've never got round to doing it. Show us the results when you've done yours, i'll do mine when im off for two week at Christmas.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I'll give it a go next weekend if I'm feeling brave enough


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes you are mad... I've phoned for the Doc's !!


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Buckweed said:


> Yes you are mad... I've phoned for the Doc's !!


Thanks, although reckon you will be jealous when you see the results haha 

Sutty.


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

I've polished my Xbox one. The gloss black plastic swirls like made!!


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Deta


stevobeavo said:


> I've polished my Xbox one. The gloss black plastic swirls like made!!


Yeah it's all most unavoidable to get swirls with the amount of dust it collects. It's like a magnet for it. Have you got any photos?

Sutty.


----------

